# My REW Results 2011



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

There are six Marantz MA500 mono amps, Outlaw Prepro, 4 THX12 subs, and two Polk RT60's using a 20Hz subsonic filter on the subwoofers/150Hz crossover. There are room treatments. Would you recommend that I use equalization?

Subwoofer Waterfall









Left & Right RT60 









Left & Right 1/24 Octave Smoothing









Subwoofer 1/24 Octave Smoothing









Subwoofer, left & Right 1/3 Octave Smoothing


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That 40Hz peak would benefit from some EQ.


----------



## jung4g (Sep 14, 2009)

The 40Hz peak may make the bass sound powerful, but some eq to help tame that could really tighten up the overall sound and make the bass sound good, and not just loud. It may take some getting used to as the overall level may seem to drop, but I think with what you have invested into the system, you'll appreciate the improvement. 

Beyond just the sub eq, I would suggest trying a crossover added to the mains, something in the neighborhood of 50-80Hz would likely add some air to the overall sound as the speakers work less hard and the amps focus their power with less overlap. Plus, that could actually help the 40Hz hump a bit. I'd play around and see what your personal preference leaves you at.

Then again, if you love the sound you have now, you don't have to mess with it.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I ordered the cables needed to equalize the subwoofers. I would eventually like to add some panels to the ceiling as well, and the rear wall could use one, as well as the right corner. This is my result from the bed this time. I moved the treatments and speakers to work out a few kinks.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Here is at the location on the floor again.. I will equalize the mains on tuesday.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are the results with the left and right channels equalized also. The graph uses 1/6 smoothing.

Left and subwofers = Pink
Right and subwoofers = Blue
Left only = Purple
Right only = Blue
Subwoofers only = Green


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Very impressive to say the least. What kind of treatments and where are your 4 subs located?


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I used only cuts also, no boosting. The measurements were taken at the floor parellel to where the fireplace starts. Theater compensation was off. Here are some photos of the room.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

That is a cool set up. LOVE THE BAR!

You seem to have it dialed in thats for sure.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow - those sub EQ results look MUCH better. I have a couple nasty room modes - so mine never turn out as nice.

That bar looks awesome too.

What are most of the acoustic panels? 2" FR? I noticed some look pretty thick and others look like they're much smaller.

And looks like you have some corner bass traps too?


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Wow - those sub EQ results look MUCH better. I have a couple nasty room modes - so mine never turn out as nice.
> 
> That bar looks awesome too.
> 
> ...


Thank you guys for the complements. There are eight GIK 244's two GIK Monster Traps, two GIK Pillar Traps, nine ATS Acoustics panels, a throw rug, and cotton insulation.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

thewire said:


> Thank you guys for the complements. There are eight GIK 244's two GIK Monster Traps, two GIK Pillar Traps, nine ATS Acoustics panels, a throw rug, and cotton insulation.


You're definitely motivating me to buy some treatments... I'm way overdue.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Last, there is also a sitting position. I needed to place the projector about one foot higher up over my head so there wasn't a shadow. The target was 80 dB.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Woops, I still wasn't done. One of my subwoofers was off on accident, and I had some slight better results changing the phase on my Denon amp. Of course I had to redo my eq..

This looks better. The graph is 1/3 smoothing, green = left, purple = right. Good, I think.


----------

